# Blazers @ Mavericks Game Thread



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I want one win on this road trip. I'm off to cross the street to the American Airlines Center. Go Blazers. I look forward to reading this thread when I get back.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

We'll try to keep it entertaining for you Zack. :biggrin:

This game could be a big confidence booster going into the break. If we play tentative and people are afraid to take shots, we will lose. I actually get to watch this game on TV (what a concept!), so I'll be getting cozy with a pizza and rooting the team on.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...I think the looming trade will effect Dallas and I see this as a very winnable game for the Blazers!!!

RIP CITY!!!

[even my sportsbook got nervous and took this game off of the board as soon as the news broke...]


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The trade stuff could be just what the doctor ordered from the blazers POV ... then again we've seen the blazers beating themselves more than anything else in the past two weeks, so I can't say I'm feeling overly optimistic tonight.

A good showing tonight would be huge IMO, regardless of who Dallas has suited up.


----------



## ProfitByProphet (Jan 31, 2008)

Is this game not on TV? The Comcast guide isn't showing it.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

ProfitByProphet said:


> Is this game not on TV? The Comcast guide isn't showing it.


KGW channel 8


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

MB just said that a couple people who have been named in the trade are on the floor during shoot around. Should be interesting to see what happens tonight with those guys.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Dallas is 22-3 at home : (


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Game time. Let's take the first quarter of the Houston game and multiply it by four, I think that would do the trick.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn, another ugly start ...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Now, here's the fugly start we've come to expect.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Why can't we learn to rebound?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd like to describe my feelings about how this team is playing with one word...

Barf.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Only thing going according to plan is JJ getting a turnover on his first offensive possession.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Dirk is on fire. Can we put Outlaw on him yet?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Dirk is going all NBA Jam on us, he's on fire!

Barea is a little flopper.

Edit #2, dammit Jarret, watch your back on the break.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't get audio streaming, or game live on NBA.com to work.

Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

What's with our point guards and the off arm push off (offensive foul)?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

2 turnovers by Jack in less than 5 min of play. Awesome.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

It kills me that my favorite team is borderline boring to watch.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

crap! Roy's knee just got rolled on.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Kill me now.

Thank god Roy looks OK.

Hahahahahahah, god we suck.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

28 to 15. Portland down 13 after only the first quarter. Ouch!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

You let the smallest dude on the court get the offensive rebound, he gets it back and knocks down a three in the corner. The All-Star break can't come soon enough, this team just looks done.

Save us Raef, you're our only hope!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Sergio for a far-out 3!!!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, it seems like we couldn't throw it in the ocean at this point. Maybe Sergio should take all his shots three steps behind the arc.

Make your friggin' free throws AHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Outlaw with the "and one" play. Sweet move.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sergio gets the hook after a decent stint....AGAIN!

Just watch Rudy get discouraged by this and balk at coming here next season.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Play of the game? When Jack got the ball stripped from behind and refused to run back and play defense.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

C'mon Blazers. Heed the wise and ancient proverb: You've got to make your free throws.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I like how when Raef fouls, he really whacks the guy.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Barea looks like a lawn gnome that took off his pointy hat and threw on a jersey.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We are 4 out of 9 so far at the charity stripe.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, Webster to the foul line. We're doing a good job of getting to the free throw line. Dang, Webster misses his first.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

This is getting comical, 5 of 11 from the line.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Joel with a defensive rebound and then an offensive one. Gotta love that. We sorely need rebounding.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

There goes Joel again with his third, just when we get a little something going. Gotta give Blake credit, he's ballin' out there.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Nice spin move by Blake to get a lay up. Didn't know he could do that. Why doesn't he make more plays like that? At least he's aggressive with his shooting tonight.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I'm calling out Roy. 

Wake up, damnit!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG, I really really really hate Barea. He's getting calls on our guys like mad.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

14 point deficit now.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

4 fouls on Blake in the first half!?!? For those watching, are these legit fouls?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy to Aldridge for the (rare) fast break lay up.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

It's all Barea drawing cheap fouls with his flops, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

porkchopexpress said:


> 4 fouls on Blake in the first half!?!? For those watching, are these legit fouls?


I would say they are pretty accurate calls.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

This is NOT the same team I remember watching in December; they looked scared and shell-shocked. Wow.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Wow, what a move by Roy against Dampier!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack makes the opponent get a turnover by stealing it. Then makes them pay with a 3.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG, another miss at the line. Nice little flurry at the end here though.

Man, if we can make this single digits at the half, that would be HUGE.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Raef is always getting blocked. His vertical must be only a couple of inches.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Roy, I think I love you, so what am I so afraid of?

OMG I FRIGGIN HATE BAREA!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy finger rolls, but we are still down 11 after the first half. Go Blazers. You can still win this game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Denver lost, a little bit of good news for us.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Free throws!!!! good grief! The ugliness seems to be feeding itself. They gotta pick it up in the 2nd half. Are we missing Jones THIS much? Seems so.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

More Sergio, please.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

We need another practice where we kick the **** out of each other. They're not fighting through screens, they're not fighting for rebounds... they're simply not fighting. It's like they're just going through the motions and looking forward to the all-star break. Very disappointed in _how_ they're losing yet again.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack turns it over 7 seconds into the 2nd half. Ugh!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Turnover to start the half, nice. Good second possession though.

Another turnover, we're so gun-shy.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Jesus Jack, take care of the ball -- way to start the second half


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Dirk is destroying us. BAD start to the second.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Down by 15 again. This is not how you want to start the 2nd half.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Game over.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

They're just toying with us, they'll be up 20 by the end of the third and they'll be firing up the buses.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, somethin' needs to light a fire under their asses or they might lose by 20+.

IDK what the issue is, is it no JOnes? is it lookin' forward to the break? is it the trade talks? is it that they realize the playoffs are a long shot? that denver loss seemed to really deflate the team completely. same with the road trip.

we might be the most streaky team in the nba (no surprise considering our age). 5-12 then 18-1 then 6-10(11).. thing is, most of them came with J. Jones. 5-12, then when he started joinin' the lineup we went 18-1, then when he started having knee problems and not playing like himself, we started losing, and now he is out, and we continue losing. He must be a leader or somethin' he really means a lot to this team, i hope we snatch him up for a while.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

where the hell is the hustle? They don't just look flat, they look almost lifeless.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy with the nice back down move and basket over George.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lets go B. ROY!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

My goodness, Terry and Dirk will NOT miss.

Wow, Roy proving he belongs in the All-Star game, but not at the line...


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy is starting to take over. Great news for us.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy misses a pair of free throws.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

what the hell happened to Roy's foul shot?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I wish everyone else would play with the same energy as Brandon. Just seems like everyone is just going through the motions and lacks energy.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I think the team needs to ditch the red roadie uniform and go with black ... that must be the reason they've struggled so mightily


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^maybe knee is buggin' him?

and btw, whatsup nik?!?! I'm MrJayremmie from the ESPN boards, good to have you aboard dude! One of the coolest cats on the ESPN blazer baord!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Aldridge with a huge block!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

What a block by Aldridge, and what a bonehead pass that was.

Teetering on that 20 point lead I was talking about earlier. How about Jason Terry's shooting tonight? Holy smokes.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

ever since the 1st quarter, imo, we've been playin as good as dallas, 36-34 pts. since the first for Dallas. Put in at least 50% FT shooting and we have actually played better. The slow starts are what kills this team when we lose, notice in the 13 game winning streak we were winning or within like 2 pts. at the end of every first qtr.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, utah is playin' seattle, haha, damn.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^maybe knee is buggin' him?
> 
> and btw, whatsup nik?!?! I'm MrJayremmie from the ESPN boards, good to have you aboard dude! One of the coolest cats on the ESPN blazer baord!


Thanks man, I decided to spend my time here after the ESPN board became an over-moderated mess ... good times (except for the team stinking it up lately :azdaja


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Howard had 24 rebounds in the game over Denver? 0.o


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Howard is such a beast.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

damn, houston and Golden state are winning, crap. We HAVE to have this game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy is our MVP. Offense and defense.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

As terrible as this game has been, it's such a joy to watch Roy operate.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Another missed rebound for us.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

dammit Brandon is too unselfish at times, I understand making the extra pass to Travis, but he should have taken the shot on that last drive.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

with like 2 mins left in the 3rd, Roy had 17, 5, and 5. wow...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Why we don't go to Webster is beyond me.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn, LaMarcus. You are in a slump my man.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

59 points through three quarters?? Ouch... that is not good.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

12 min left in the game. And we're down 14. We need a huge surge in the 4th quarter to win this game. Not probable, but with this Blazer's squad, anything's possible.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Fourth quarter. Time to show them what you're made of.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

14 pts. down isn't bad. We still have a shot. I say put some shooters (Blake and Webster) along with Outlaw at PF and Aldridge at C and lets try to hit some 3s with Brandon creating.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, if ever a team needed the all-star break it's this team.

Go to Cabo, lay in the sun, get some vitamin D and come back refreshed. And Brandon and LMA go to Nah'lins and tear it up!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Offensive foul on Nowitzki. Nice hustle by Webster.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Damn Frye. Make your free throws.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, I'm going to knock myself out if I keep hitting my forehead every time they miss a free throw.

Defensive rebounding, huzzah.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Since when did we become a sub 50% FT shooting team? Chissakes!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

8-17 from the free-throw line... nine points, would be 75-71 at most. Ugh.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

All I want for valentines day is a 12-0 run in the fourth.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We can't seem to put a dent in this Dallas lead. Still down 15 with 9 and a half minutes left in the game


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

This team needs Greg Oden in the worst way possible.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

...and this one is juuuuusssttt about over. These Mavs sure cry a lot.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

No Joel, no rebounding it seems for us. Another offensive rebound for the Mavs.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> All I want for valentines day is a 12-0 run in the fourth.


all i want is a win, could care less about anything else on Vday. LOL. Blazers are among my 3 teams, Ducks bball, ducks football, and the blazers! COME ON PTOWN!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Travis is off tonight. Only Blake and Roy can get any sort of offensive groove going.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Darkwebs said:


> Travis is off tonight. Only Blake and Roy can get any sort of offensive groove going.




What about Webster?!!!

We haven't run one single ****ing play for him!!! He's capable of scoring 20 in a quarter, damnit!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

These games where it's never even close are sure boring to watch, I feel like I'm just finishing this game out of fan duty. It is fun seeing Dirk cry like a baby on every possession though. He's a hell of a player, but seriously man, turn off the waterworks.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I've just about given up hope on this game (not completely, but just about). I'm wondering if LMA having a nice dominant performance in the rookie/sophmore game is just the tonic to cure his lack of confidence and get him out of his slump?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> What about Webster?!!!
> 
> We haven't run one single ****ing play for him!!! He's capable of scoring 20 in a quarter, damnit!


Yeah, Webster can be an offensive force when he is on. But I meant tonight, nobody is shooting well except Roy and Steve.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ his slump, imo, has somethin' to do with his foot that he injured. Seems like since t hen, except for a game or 2, he hasn't really had the same confidence, and hasn't been the same player he was at the start of the year when he was gettin' almost 20ppg.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

16 points down with about 7 min left. It's looking glum now.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Will we hit 80 points? Oh, the excitement.

Lol, look at Dirk hit the court after that foul.

Yeah, showoff up 18 points you piece of **** Terry.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

How much do I have to see Dirk flop, whine, argue? Man... I hope they get Golden State in the playoffs again.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We are losing by 18 now. Why'd Dallas call a timeout?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Funny I think I'm ready for the all-star break too; these kinds of games are exhausting and draining.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Darkwebs said:


> Yeah, Webster can be an offensive force when he is on. But I meant tonight, nobody is shooting well except Roy and Steve.


0 plays! 

He's taken 2 shots! Nate is an idiot.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

So, who's excited for All-Star weekend? It's a trip that we have not only two players in the Rookie/Sophomore game, but a player in the actual All-Star game as well! :yay:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> We are losing by 18 now. Why'd Dallas call a timeout?


There was going to be the mandatory under 6-minute timeout anyway at the next whistle


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^ his slump, imo, has somethin' to do with his foot that he injured. Seems like since t hen, except for a game or 2, he hasn't really had the same confidence, and hasn't been the same player he was at the start of the year when he was gettin' almost 20ppg.


plantar fasciitis is a b1tc.h of a nagging injury ... I've speculated as much at times that he's hobbled (just look at the way he runs up the court he always looks really stiff and almost too "upright").

Ah well, at least Brandon came to play tonight -- I just wish the rest of the team would have gotten the memo about it.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

What is up with girls liking Dirk so much? The guy is just ugly... probably the money..


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, I feel bad for LaMarcus having such a bad showing in front of his friends and family.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, it's definitely the money.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> 0 plays!
> 
> He's taken 2 shots! Nate is an idiot.


He's a 41% shooter who can't create his own shot.

At this point I wonder why he's even gets any playing time. :whoknows:


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Bring on the bench now. Green and McRoberts, baby.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I can hear my Xbox calling me. "Play me, I can take all your cares away. With NBA2K8 you can pretend that your league-leading team are the real Blazers".

Blake misses the tech, yowsa.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't take the missed foul shots ... this is NOT blazer ball.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

PapaG said:


> He's a 41% shooter who can't create his own shot.
> 
> At this point I wonder why he's even gets any playing time. :whoknows:


Look at the track record. We succeed when Webs scores. 

The game isn't just about 1 on 1. Run him off some picks, give him double screens; do something and give him some shots. Who else would you put that blame on, other than Nate?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ten bucks says we don't hit 80 points, this is pathetic basketball right here.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

So what's the over/under going to be for us tonight? we will we get past 80? I predict 74.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Time to get rid of the red uniforms. Why do we keep playing with them anyway? What happened to the black unis?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I like them, not currently of course.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

It's hard to believe this team (with James Jones) won 13 in a row. We look so terrible now.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

James Jones now heralded as our savior... haha.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

maybe the team should wear pink unis? I know pink seemed to work for KP for awhile ... (yikes, imagine that)


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

VenomXL said:


> I like them, not currently of course.


I like them too but we play like crap in them.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

76 points, good grief.

Take care everyone. It's going to get better after the break, it has to, how much worse can it get?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

They should make the guys fly commercial back home, or take a bus. That was not a good effort at all.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Haha. It was funny watching McRoberts jumping up and down, attempting but failing to get rebounds in those last 3 minutes of the game.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Why isn't Josh playing more often? He is a gritty board attacker! We have no one that does that on the entire freaking team!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

time to start drinking heavily.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

i'm not saying losing is a good thing, but since i hate to feel like crap, i always try and look on the bright side.

Look, we lost, we are as bad as we have been this season right now, 4-11 in our last 15, it can't get worse. Also, we learned that The trade isn't goin' through! we still have a shot. Also, maybe this game pushes KP over the edge to bring in someone like Harris? get BRoy some help in the backcourt.

might turn out to be productive. Also, a young team like this would learn more from a loss than a win. Also, it looks like we won't make the playoffs, so if we lose, we have a shot to maybe get a higher pick which could either be trade bait for a player, or to move up and grab PGs like Bayless or Rose.

Good can come out of this! to all of you that are goin' to bed, have a good night. It will get better, hopefully our players will get some good rest over the break, and Jones will be back, and we will be back, and finish the season strong.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> might turn out to be productive. Also, a young team like this would learn more from a loss than a win.


This lineup has demonstrated that it learns form neither in wins or losses. Roy is out there all by himself it seems. We need to get him help ASAP.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^yea, well somethin' is up with Adldridge, Outlaw, and Webster can help. Oden, Fernandez are comin' next year, and if we can make the deal for Harris, daaaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn! he would love that help! lol.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

better get on that three way, how could anyone be opposed to trading martell?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

craigehlo said:


> This lineup has demonstrated that it learns form neither in wins or losses. Roy is out there all by himself it seems. We need to get him help ASAP.



other than being hopelessly overmatched trying to guard dirk 1/1 (which should never have happened) oulaw didn't play that badly tonight. nate needs to pull his head out and just play outlaw with the other 4 starters instead of martell. that is by far our best defensive *and* offensive lineup (with jones out) and we almost never use it. screw spreading our scorers out.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> How much do I have to see Dirk flop, whine, argue? Man... I hope they get Golden State in the playoffs again.


LMAO!!!! POST OF THE CENTURY. I truly laughed out loud.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> They should make the guys fly commercial back home, or take a bus. That was not a good effort at all.


LOL!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> i'm not saying losing is a good thing, but since i hate to feel like crap, i always try and look on the bright side.
> 
> Look, we lost, we are as bad as we have been this season right now, 4-11 in our last 15, it can't get worse. Also, we learned that The trade isn't goin' through! we still have a shot. Also, maybe this game pushes KP over the edge to bring in someone like Harris? get BRoy some help in the backcourt.
> 
> ...


We aren't 4-11 in our last 15. We are 5-10.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> They should make the guys fly commercial back home, or take a bus. That was not a good effort at all.


According to MB most are flying on commercial flights from Dallas to their vacation tonight. He said the team plane would be pretty empty as most are flying directly from this game to their vacation. BRoy and LMA are flying directly to NO tonight.


----------

